# Rod bearings



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

I need to replace the rod bearings in my KA24DE cus they are startin to make some noise...just wonderin how huge of a procedure this is and what im lookin at to do this...does the engine have to come out and all that sorta stuff...the parts anrt too expensive...but still it sounds kinda time consuming.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

It'd probably be a lot easier if the engine was out and on a stand...that way you could throw it on a stand and have at it that way. You might be able to do it in the car, but it won't be any easy task. 
1. You'll have to drop the whole front cross member.
2. You're gonna have some serious small spaces issues.

I would honestly pull it out to do it, it'll be amazingly easier IMO...cause pulling these motors isn't difficult at all, you can have one out, rod bearings changed and the thing back in and running again in one weekend...

P.S. I would also change the main bearings while I was in there...no sense pulling it apart and ignoring those, they've got just as many miles as your rod bearings...kepe that in mind.

Also, I've got brand new TOGA rod and main bearings if you're interested, I'm gonna go w/ Clevite myself...changed my mind. PM me if interested, due to the fact that this isn't the for sale section...


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

yeah thats what i was thinking...takin it out...i was talkin with a guy at the shop i work at today...and he recommended i take the motor out all together. I agree with that im just wonderin about how hard it is to actually take bearings out....im sure its not hard as long as i dont have to disturb the crankshaft...and i got take em out without scratching the crank...


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

do you have to move the crank to do the main bearings?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

That you do indeed. The main bearings are the ones that the crank spins on. You'll probably have to take the crankshaft completey out to swap the mains correctly. But if you pull the motor completely out, it shouldn't be too hard to do this. And if you're worried about messing up timing, you can just be very cautious when you lift the crank out. Have a friend lift the crank w/ rods and pistons still attached, and you can swap the mains...


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

good idea man...thanks for the info 240luver! apprecieate it


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Not a problem, not a problem...that's what the forums are for...

Also, be sure to pick up an FSM for torque specs. That way you can be sure to torque everything down in the right order, and to the right ft/lbs. Don't wanna mess anything up in the engine...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Jordy240 said:


> I need to replace the rod bearings in my KA24DE cus they are startin to make some noise...just wonderin how huge of a procedure this is and what im lookin at to do this...does the engine have to come out and all that sorta stuff...the parts anrt too expensive...but still it sounds kinda time consuming.


Be sure to have an FSM available. The crankshaft rod/main journals should be measured to see if they are out-of-round, tapered or have grooves. If so, the crank probably should be reground or replaced.

While you're at it, the rings should also be replaced, especially if you remove all the piston/rod assemblies from the motor.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

rogoman brings upon a very good point that I forgot...replacing the rings while you have everything out would be a very knowledgeable thing to do...

And just note that he mentioned the FSM as well...it's a very useful tool


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

I work at a shop here in the town i live...and we have access to all the latest diagnostic and reference tools for al sorts of things...I have all the torque specs and diagrams...thats a really good point...thanks guys! Your help has been awesome..I printed off about 10 pages of stuff from our OnDemand5 program put out by Mitchell....its real good stuff...seeing as Haynes doesnt have a manual for the 240SX...just every other model hahahaha...go figure..thanks guys


----------

